# My Gratitude Thread



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanx to Mic, Gearbuster and Coach!

Their charitable contributions of scrap bodies and bits will be seen in future styrene sprays. 

Every little bit helps and I'm grateful for every last scrap!


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill

If you want to try some Eldon 1/32 slot car body melt downs....I got lots of junkers laying around in a pile. Tried to get some paint off an Eldon body with Pine Sol one time and the dang thing started to melt. Properties may be different but, you never know??? 

Bob


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

You're welcome. Thanks for the nice bods I got in exchange.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*No thank you*

Bill,

No thanks needed . She said thank you for taking it..lol
Just glad you could use it. I know it will be reincarnated as a custom in the future. :thumbsup:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

I have to agree Bill. No Thanks is needed your recycling stuff for us! Plus that box of stuff you sent was more then WOW! I"ll keep cutting them up and sending ya goop fodder as long as ya can handle it lol.. Thanks Bill your a A+ guy!


Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanks Road Runner! I think?*

Dave was kind enough to ship me an Aurora bug that needed a little work for one of my demented projects.

Please see the attached pic of what the USPS did to our blue bug Dave! :freak: 

Robin and I almost peed we we're laughing so hard.

Not sure what I did to deserve this. I've always been nice to our Fe-mailman and I'm sure the little Vee Dub never did any wrong. 

If most all the pieces are there, I may try to put humpty back together.

Then again maybe not.


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill, 

In real estate, that would be called a "fixer upper." Put it back together, a lesson in slot car forensics - if anybody can do it, you can!

What was that shipped in, an envelope?


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Spooky!*



SplitPoster said:


> Bill,
> 
> In real estate, that would be called a "fixer upper." Put it back together, a lesson in slot car forensics - if anybody can do it, you can!
> 
> What was that shipped in, an envelope?


Truly a riddle Jeff!???? Dave had this bug expertly boxed up and soft touched.
You always hear tell about tan and some blue Aurora plastic spontaneously exploding. 

I've had two tan cars disintegrate just like this bug when I was gently winding in some screws. Poof!


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> _You always hear tell about tan and some blue Aurora plastic spontaneously exploding. Poof_!


I've always heard about people spontaneously combusting too, maybe you should be careful fooling around with that goo......


----------



## GM454 (Nov 15, 2004)

“Gentlemen, we can rebuild it. We have the technology. We have the capability to make the world’s first bionic bug. Better than it was before. Better…stronger…faster.”

Bill, looks like you have the makings for the Six Million Dollar Bug TJET.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

That bug...oooooh It hurts my eyes to look but, I also can't keep from looking either. I love Bugs. This is a sad, sad, *sniff* sad moment for me. 

Please Bill tell us you fixed it...Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bobhch said:


> That bug...oooooh It hurts my eyes to look but, I also can't keep from looking either. I love Bugs. This is a sad, sad, *sniff* sad moment for me.
> 
> Please Bill tell us you fixed it...Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeease, Bob


Bobzilla! Back from sin city already? You out of money so soon?  

I will make a stab at the bug, but as you can see I've got to get myself psyched up for this one. Not sure how to approach it yet. It's gonna be tricky to make the curvature come out correct side to side. A little off anywhere and things will get cattywampus in a hurry.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Bill Hall said:


> Bobzilla! Back from sin city already? You out of money so soon?
> 
> I will make a stab at the bug, but as you can see I've got to get myself psyched up for this one. Not sure how to approach it yet. It's gonna be tricky to make the curvature come out correct side to side. A little off anywhere and things will get cattywampus in a hurry.


Viva Las Vegas baby....this was a lucky weekend for me!!!!  Came back with more $ money $ than I left with and spent a bunch along the way. :thumbsup: I just told myself that I was going to win and it happened. :dude: 00/0 with $10.00 twice on the wheel along with many other lucky wins. We just went from Casino to Casino and hit about every one along the strip. Our Wifes watched the kids Friday night and we showed up at 5:00 am Saturday morning. Will probably never hit a lucky streak like this again....well will try again anyways. :hat: 

Bill can't you just create some Wild and Wacky gooo gooo Bug?! What ever you do it always comes out looking Fan freakin' tastic. 

Need some serious rest now, Bob


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

How about a loan you high rollin' sumgun"?

Wonder what your wives were doin til 5:00 am after the kids went to sleep.  

Sure the bug's gonna be a goo sculpture, but It's only gonna be as good as the base shell. Thats not the main problem. I'm more worried about head and tail light location so it doesnt look like this icon> :freak: or this one>  Other wise I'll be this one>  

I need to take extra care on the raised "W" 's on the hood and decklid too. Probably gonna start there cuz everything radiates off those. Each piece of the puzzle has to cure before you set the next one. Other wise it can slide and wander like wet ground if it gets to saturated with solvent. When you come back in the morning It'll be a grub and not a bug.

Maybe an Oval window conversion like "In da Grooves" last resin bug.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Bill,
I can't believe that.  I thought I had packed it fairly well, good thing it was in it's own container to keep all the pieces together. They must have dropped that off the Empire State building. Well I guess you can add it to your stockpile of styrene for future meltdown. :freak:

Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Not so fast yet rr !

Started the first set of bonds last night. Maybe do another round tonight. 

BTW. It was perfectly packaged! Just more fine handling by Magilla Gorilla. I'm thinking they took this one to the batting cage.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Good luck Bill. Keep your camera handy and put up some reconstruction pix as you progress through this recovery exercise. :thumbsup: Dave


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks to Seth and Daddy! Seth sent me a big pile of testaments to Daddies poor driving skills.

Note: Ordinarily chrome cars mean nothing to me, but I love that chrome Tyco Porsche with the orange graphics! It will be spared. It's one of the rare chrome cars that has a nice even fade. Kinda cool looking!

Lotsa good stuff Ed! Gonna look at the T-bird tonight. 

Thanks again boyz!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Joez and Jeff (SP)*

Thanks guys! The recycle yard is starting to pile up. Joe and Jeff coughed up some prime plastic! 

Pretty well covered on bright yellow and orange now. Still looking for more blue and red as well as creamy yellow.

Some donated bodies have been removed from the goo yard as I didnt have the heart to kill them and probably will be repaired.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Thanks Jerry and Greg*

Alpha slot dropped a nuke on the scrap yard this week. Stock levels have risen significantly in much needed in standard red, yellow, green, and blue. 

Win 43 came through with creamy t-jet yellow and as an added bonus he included a whole pile of stick ons that will find a home on Mike King's "Zig" sprinters should they arrive.

As always guys; thanks for thinking of me. It's really a bigger help than you know to not worry where your next kill is coming from.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*The beat goes on*

Many thanks to Bobzilla and Slotmichl.

'Zilla made with a box of cool goodies and more bonuses than an Enron CEO's pension plan. Loaded with Top Secret stuff. Your outa sight Bob!

Micheal sent a package all the way from Germany. Wow! Lot's of interesting stuff. Including some precious standard blue scrap. One of the bodies is a Faller Ferrari 250 GTO in decent shape. I've always had a hankering to build/butcher one up and try to get a more realistic stance and fender curvature. The Faller has superior detail. The rear valence is prototypically correct, and the roofline is correct as well as the taper on the nose. There is also a more pinched/coke bottle line to the sides and a bit of kick at the rear fenders unlike the Ford pickup sides on Aurora's offering.

May not get to it for a while, but it was exciting to wrap my mind around a have an awesome donor for a future project.


----------

